# Drivewise -Allstate insurance mobile app



## leosc (Sep 27, 2014)

Do you folks participate in Drivewise(Allstate mobile app) ?

How was your experiences?


----------



## Car54WhereRU (Oct 21, 2017)

No, what's the benefit? I don't know about it.


----------



## Bphelps (Aug 31, 2017)

leosc said:


> Do you folks participate in Drivewise(Allstate mobile app) ?
> 
> How was your experiences?


Switch insurance companies. Allstate has poor reputation for claims handling.


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

I use it, it has the potential to save you $$ if you are a good driver.
I am not worried one bit about Allstate tracking my driving, I do not have any criminal or otherwise activities to hide.


----------

